# 07 Rear Driver Side Window Problem



## napeacock (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello All,

For the last couple of years our rear driver side window has been able to be put down from the drivers seat switches but not up. (Annoying but the rear switch has always worked in both directions) 

Last night the rear switch stopped functioning in the up position as well. We were able to get the rear switch to work intermittently and raise the window. 

Today I took off the rear door panel and took the connector off the power window motor and attached it to my multimeter. I was showing 12 volts in both directions from both switches meaning my wiring should be good. I then attached the connector back to the motor and could only get the rear switch to work again. Is my motor going bad? Is the longer run from the front switch causing enough of an amp drop to make a marginal motor not operate? I'm a bit confused and would love any help anyone could give me.

Nick


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like you have a bad contact in the driver's main switch. You can attempt taking the switch apart and cleaning them yourself (if you have patience), send it to a place that repairs switches (Google search "automotive switch repair") or you can replace the switch.


----------



## Switch Doctor (Nov 11, 2007)

If cleaning it up doesn't work for you, I would recommend getting the window switch here http://www.switchdoctor.net 30 day return policy. 1 year warranty on the OEM switches and Lifetime Warranty on the Aftermarket switches.


----------

